# IBS-C and Frequent Urination -- Connection?



## Laliko (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello all, I've just been diagnosed with IBS-C and trying to find out more about it. Has anyone found, in their experience, a connection between IBS-C and frequent urination? When I mean frequent, I mean, going to the bathroom 2-3 times in a half an hour after having drunk 1 glass of water.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

May be unrelated.There is "over active bladder" which is like the rectal hypersensitivity seen in IBS (react too much to low levels of being full).I don't know if it one relates to the other, both are common.Have you been checked for diabetes?K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I feel that too.I think the bladder and the lower bower interact with eachother.No clues at the moment,only the Mast cells that Eric talk about.This thing is if you do not urinate you will have more lower disturbance in the lower bowel.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi LalikoGlad you brought this up, I've been meaning to but never get around to it. I too have 'c' and urinate frequently, sometimes even I will go and feel the need to go a bit more. If I drink alcohol I'm worse. I have started thinking that maybe it is linked somehow to ibs and would love to hear other peoples thought on this.


----------



## 77830 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi, IBS-D here and I suffer from frequent urination when I get a bad bout. Pee my brains out.







I can tell now when it's gonna happen (usually), just by the cramps/spasms going on in my gut. I think the same muscles causing the gut issue can cause the bladder to spasm too.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Detrol is a drug to reduce the irritabilitysensitivity of the bladder.Some reports an improvement with their IBS symptoms.I'm curious to see if that can reduce the bowel sensitivity as well.


----------



## ira (Jun 26, 2003)

Definitely a connection in my case.Also can tell when such bouts will come on by gauging the degree of bloating and constipation.Too bad urologists dont see this connection.I was on several courses of antibiotics for a "prostatic infection" for which they could never find a real source of infection. This went on for several years. Of course, these unnecessary antibiotics only made the IBS worse, thereby exacerbating a vicious cycle.Got somewhat better when i quit seeing urologists for it


----------



## welma72 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes frequent urination after I eat.


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the exact same bladder problems when my colon is acting abnormal which is almost all the time.It's just like having prostrate problems. Sometime the bladder problem is worse than the IBS itself. Some of the time it burns when I urinate because in my case, the urine gets so warm, it's almost like hot water I can barely touch it just to see if the temperture is an issue again for the burning. The doctor has no clue why this is happening. As somebody has mentioned before on this subject said the stomach or colon is pushing or dropping low on the bladder causing this situation and I believe it


----------



## Mballerina (Jul 25, 2004)

I have IBS-c and i find the same thing. I can never get it all out at once and have to go so many times that sometimes all that comes out is water. I think maybe this is the reason i feel really full really fast. My body is so sensitive to liquid even the liquid in food.I also have hot temp urine and really odd smells.


----------



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah I do have a weak bladder too. I notice everytime I go number two then number one comes out too. Maybe because there is so much pressure on the rectal area then it puts pressure on the bladder too.


----------



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah I do have a weak bladder too. I notice everytime I go number two then number one comes out too. Maybe because there is so much pressure on the rectal area then it puts pressure on the bladder too.IBS-C, incomplete evacuation, excess gas, fatigue, small headaches, spasms, hot flashes


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

As K, said may or maynot be releated.However, there is a connection to IBS and to the bladder through mast cells, mast cells are implicated in IBS and also bladder problems. They have some good evidence on it all.If your a female this may get worse around your menses perhaps.


----------



## LORETO (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello .im new to this board i think its just great,ive been diagnosed with ibs a year ago.I think the constant urination is the most irratating part of this syndrone,what has any body been doing to control that part.I also go from constapation to dirrea off and on all day.It actually helped when i was on paxil??Do anti anxiety pills help ibs??


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

The more I come on this board the more I learn. I've now realised that doctors don't tell you half of what to expect with ibs, or maybe it's just that they don't know. I've always thought that my frequency to urinate was normal but sometimes felt that on times it was a bit too frequent. I am quite good at 'holding' it if I have to but find when I'm having an attack it gets very painful and cramp like if I hold it for very long. It really is a very uncomfortable feeling and seems to enhance the pain and bloating I already have with ibs, and yes, round that 'time of the month' is worse.Thanks again Laliko for bringing this up.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Interstitial cystitis can cause frequent urination, painful urination, urgency, etc. In some cases there is a correlation between both IBS and interstitial cystitis. There are good websites about this condition. Some of you may want to check them out. That is how I was able to discover what was happening to me. I have both conditions. I take medications for both conditions and these meds make all the difference in the world for me--as long as I don't over do what I know will aggravate these conditions.


----------



## Laliko (Jul 30, 2004)

JanEllen,Thanks for the info! Could you recommend a couple of websites you found useful?Thank you!!


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I believe there is a connection. I can have a day where I pee alot and within 24 hours I have my bowel troubles. I have noticed this in the past few months.


----------



## atom09 (Jan 20, 2005)

I also have a weak bladder always peeing One glass of water and I have to constantly urinate it can be really taxing.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm going to have a barium ENEMA soon and i have to drink before the test and hold it till the end of it.







I wonder if they will find bladder problems.BTW,i really have abuse of my bladder by holding it too long few months before IBS hit.I think i mayhave disturb the pelvic area.


----------



## sharona (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, I, too, have bladder/urinary issues. They have been happening for a decade now. Incomplete evacuation of the bladder; my symptoms are exactly those of prostrate problems- not highly likely the cause in my case LOL (being female). Was tested for this 6 years ago and pretty much point blank told it was all in my head, there is absolutely nothing wrong with me physically. I don't put too much stock in the info given me as the doc was a complete a$$; just an expensive and humiliating experience. Seems both my problems (uninary as well as Functional Bowel Disorder-D) have the main symptom of incomplete evacuation. Soooo frustrating to go to the bathroom and think you're done only to notice that, no, indeed, not done... get back to 'work' as it were. I for one cannot stand the feeling of still having to 'go', even if it is just a bit. Actually glad to read that others seem to feel there is a connection, as well; just another sigh of relief that I'm not completely insane and/or the only person on the planet experiencing/suffering this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIIntestinal Mast Cells Effects Linked To Irritable Bowel SyndromeNeurogastroenterology and Motility11/01/2000By Elda HauschildtMultiple effects of intestinal mast cells by themselves or as part of a persistent inflammatory response may be fundamental to the pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome.United Kingdom researchers explain that mast cells release potent mediators, which alter enteric nerve and smooth muscle function.Investigators studied 28 patients to find out whether irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) patients have an increased number of mast cells in the colon. Participants included 14 IBS patients, seven normal controls and seven patients with other inflammatory conditions, who also acted as controls.Each participant provided biopsy specimens from four areas: the caecum, ascending colon, descending colon and rectum.Samples were stained immuno-histochemically. Tissue area taken up by tryptase-positive mast cells was then quantified using image analysis.Numbers of plasma cells, lymphocytes, eosinophils and macrophages were graded semi-quantitatively.Results indicate that mast cell volume density in the caecum was significantly higher in the IBS patients (0.91) than in the normal controls (0.55). But both colon sites and the rectum site did not provide varying results."Apart from mast cells, there was no evidence of increased cellular infiltrate in the IBS groups," the researchers point out. Neurogastroenterology and Motility, 2000; 12 (5): 449-457. http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/n...52568880078C249 IRRITABLE BLADDER SYNDROME http://www.b-p-s-a.org.uk/irritable_bladder_syndrome.htm INTERSTITIAL CYSTITIS http://www.b-p-s-a.org.uk/interstitial_cystitis.htm MAST CELLS AND IC http://www.b-p-s-a.org.uk/mast_cells_and_ic.htm


----------



## 13562 (Apr 27, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Laliko:Hello all, I've just been diagnosed with IBS-C and trying to find out more about it. Has anyone found, in their experience, a connection between IBS-C and frequent urination? When I mean frequent, I mean, going to the bathroom 2-3 times in a half an hour after having drunk 1 glass of water.


The flip side is also possible, excessive urination can cause constipation. Excessive urination can be caused by Anti-Diuretic Hormone dificiency (which I have due to damage to adrenal glands), diabetes, diuretics (drugs or drinks), high-altitude (or other sources of oxygen deprivation), etc. In my case, controlling fluid intake has always been important to bowel function even without IBS.Dehydration causes constipation, consuming excess fluid (no small feat in my case) can cause diahrea. When the body is dehydrated, it tries to absorb too much water from the intestines.Note that frequent urination doesn't necessarily mean high quantity of urine - you could just have a condition that makes your bladder seemfull when it isn't or it may not empty completely. And since you report minimal fluid intake, that is likely in your case but your low fluid intake itself could cause constipation.In a recent hospitalization, I was actually measuring my urine output and the result was around 6 liters per day. At high altitude, I learned I needed to drink (and eliminate) about 1 liter per hour in order to avoid dehydration.Also, when you urinate that much fluid you may experience some bladder related anxiety and underutilize your bladder's capacity since at that rate of filling the bladder, unexpected delays in reaching the bathroom (lines, etc) could quickly result in loss of bladder control so there can be a tendancy to go as soon as you feel the bladder full at all.Pressure on the bladder from abdominal distention or trying to push could affect the bladder mechanically. I noticed on my CAT scan that the bladder extended into the abdomen more than I realized. Also, relaxing the pelvic floor muscle is involved in both defecation and urination so doing one increases the chances of doing the other at the same time.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

See my new signature.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

strange when i get C with my ibs i get urine retnetion i cant go no matter how much i need too lol i wee alot with my ibs D always need to go only go when i know i have too tho


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone else get nocturia, that is, having to get up during the night to pee? I often have to get out of bed up to 3 times during the night, but it comes out in truckloads, so I'm not worried about prostate problems. I managed to get hold of a urinal bottle to measure my output one night from the time I went to bed and filled it up (1250 ml). I have frequent urination during the day, but do drink more than most people - water and coffee in particular.I feel there could be a link with bladder and bowel problems in that stress and emotions can create disruption.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

One explanation could be:You have to eliminate somewhere if the bowel didn't do his job.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And you have been tested for diabetes so we know your fluid intake and output is just because you like drinking large volumes, correct? If not get tested.The same drugs that effect the bowel in IBS also work on "overactive bladder" Which is something like the the "gotta go" rectal urgency you see in IBSers. In both cases the response to getting filled up is the problem (so partly full reacts like full to the bursting point)I think that whatever makes you prone to one could make you prone to the other.But it sounds like you pee a lot a night. How close to bedtime to you start restricting fluids? Or do you drink heartily right up to bedtime?K.PS. Most of the stuff you excrete either goes out in urine or the bowel. There really isn't a good transport mechanism to get stuff out of the colon and into the bladder.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have a terrible prob with going to the loo, (urinating) if im not on the loo doing one thing its another







i dont know if its related, mine isnt as ive had this prob for years, much longer than ive had ibs.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> quoteetrol is a drug to reduce the irritabilitysensitivity of the bladder.Some reports an improvement with their IBS symptoms.


Detrol is the same class of drugs as Levsin and Bentyl.Like I said the same drugs work for both of the overact when it it not really all that full thing.Doesn't mean one thing is causing it in the other, but what makes an individual prone to one, may make them prone to the other. Maybe same sort of nervous system issue or something with the smooth muscles and how reactive they are that makes you more prone than others to get into "gotta go *MUST GO NOW!!!!!!!!!* thingK.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

yes, i indeed also get frequent urination occasionally, however this doesn't only happen when i've got IBS-C. i'm alternating C & D IBS and i find i get frequent urination when i'm pretty badly constipated, but i also get it when i have D as they sort of run in time with each other. also 'time of the month' is bad, but only i have C with it, and when i drink achohol is particularly bad, it's like theres a never ending tap for a bit, so i'm gonna steer well clear!my mums theory on the whole frequent-peeing-thing is that the heavily bulked up colon is pushing on the bladder and that's why we have to pee, dunno how viable this theory is however.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:And you have been tested for diabetes so we know your fluid intake and output is just because you like drinking large volumes, correct?


Yes been tested and diagnose hypo.I will be tested next week again.I like large volume of water.I drink very often.Ennoying,i'm always thirsty







.Quote:"...overact when it it not really all that full thing."I think it may have a signalnerve from the bladder and the bowel who overact causing IBS symptoms.


----------

